# Problem with package system-config-printer



## Trendkill (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am facing problem with this package in a fresh install of Freebsd 12.0. I have a network printer hp m102w but when I've tried to run system-config-printer it shows an error like this:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 29, in <module>
    import dbus
ImportError: No module named dbus
```

I have installed hplip and added the printer, but it doesn't work either.

Could someone help me ?


----------



## fernandel (Apr 27, 2019)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/hplip-trouble-setting-up-printer.62869/#post-363403
And there is more on the Forum about HP printers. I have hp businness inkjet 3000 and I have USB connection for one machine but before I had network settings and it woorked.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 28, 2019)

fernandel said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/hplip-trouble-setting-up-printer.62869/#post-363403
> And there is more on the Forum about HP printers. I have hp businness inkjet 3000 and I have USB connection for one machine but before I had network settings and it woorked.



Thanks for your reply, but the problem was solved when I installed libreoffice package. I really don’t know why but it’s working now.


----------

